# triggers aggressiveness????



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i have seen tons of bad ass triggers....... and i saw a few pics of mr meanors bad ass clown trigger........... but i was wondering if they would even compare to my piranhas???? is it fun to watch them eat??? do they eat a lot??? they are the reason why i started saltwater............... also......... how aggressive are puffers, lionfish, and eels????/ which one is the most aggressive??? and which one eats the most???/ thanks and sorry for 100 questions


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lionfish like to have their own space, puffers are pretty friendly.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I have had a few different species of triggers and I love them...but it is a different kind of aggressiveness then Piranhas.Triggers have very strong jaws and are fearless but still not as kewl to watch them eat(IMO) as a shoal of Piranhas and you couldnt shoal many species of triggers cause they would kill eachother.Triggers are by far one of the most personal fish I have ever owned and totally fearless,I have been bit many tiimes by my triggers(specially a Huma Huma I once had) during water changes...great fish!

Lionfish I have had in the past I wouldnt call aggresive but if it will fit in there mouth it eventually will.

as Pcrose has stated puffers are pretty mellow.

only eel I have owned was a snowflake moray and it wasnt really aggresive and only came out when it was time to eat.Watch it with eels though they are ecape artist and I went camping one weekend to find mine beefjerky lookin on the floor from getting out and drying up


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i know that i am new to this whole salt water thing......... but im already hooked!!!!! do you think i could have an eel, trigger, puffer, and a lionfish all in the same tank???? say like a 100 or 55??? would that be the ultimate predator fish tank???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

phensway said:


> i know that i am new to this whole salt water thing......... but im already hooked!!!!! do you think i could have an eel, trigger, puffer, and a lionfish all in the same tank???? say like a 100 or 55??? would that be the ultimate predator fish tank???


 125g minimum, and even that would probably be too small.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

phensway said:


> do you think i could have an eel, trigger, puffer, and a lionfish all in the same tank???? say like a 100 or 55??? would that be the ultimate predator fish tank???


 I agree with piranha45,125g at the least and that would last a year or two...what kinda trigger do you want?what kinda puffer do you want?Clown triggers get huge!!!and mean...I would probally go with a Huma Huma Trigger and a porcupine puffer


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i know clown triggers get huge........ so i was thinkin more along the lines of a picasso huma or a niger.......... i already have my heart set on a porcipine puffer also....... even though all of this is probably in the distant future.... summer of 04


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

niger are pretty kewl but also a passive fish..I would go huma Huma,Ipersonally like there colors more also


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you can get drawf loin fish that are cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

some info on triggers..

enjoy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> some info on triggers..
> 
> enjoy










nice website


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

no piranha I have owned can come close to the aggresive behavior of my queen trigger.
it attacks anything that goes near the tank including my 120 pound doberman. putting my hand in the tank without something to distract the trigger will result in a bite. 
my volitan is not very aggresive but eats like an oscar. I have to also keep an eye on the volitan when having to put my arm in the tank. the vol comes right to the top where you need to work and after a few minutes when it finally figures out there is no food it takes off.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hareball said:


> no piranha I have owned can come close to the aggresive behavior of my queen trigger.
> it attacks anything that goes near the tank including my 120 pound doberman. putting my hand in the tank without something to distract the trigger will result in a bite.
> my volitan is not very aggresive but eats like an oscar. I have to also keep an eye on the volitan when having to put my arm in the tank. the vol comes right to the top where you need to work and after a few minutes when it finally figures out there is no food it takes off.


 does she draw blood? how big is it?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > no piranha I have owned can come close to the aggresive behavior of my queen trigger.
> ...


 just a bit bigger than my hand. hell yes she can draw blood. she crushes rock all day


----------

